# First planted effort



## vygec (17 Jan 2012)

I was keeping malawis for a number of years, and had a change of heart and fancied the planted route.  For the last few weeks or so, have been busy with this.  Its a juwel Trigon 350.  Open to any ideas, on how this could be improved?


----------



## Tom (17 Jan 2012)

Very nice


----------



## mitchelllawson (17 Jan 2012)

Wow, looks great for a first attempt.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (17 Jan 2012)

Vygec

Looks bob on to me   i might try and add a carpeting plant at the very front of the tank.

Regards
paul.


----------



## George Farmer (17 Jan 2012)

Very impressive, first attempt or otherwise.   

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jalexst (17 Jan 2012)

Looks great, I really like it...


----------



## Ian Holdich (17 Jan 2012)

anyone who can scape a corner tank is a winner in my book!


----------



## Stu Worrall (17 Jan 2012)

looks really good, corner tanks are always such a pain to scape and you've pulled it off


----------



## Antipofish (17 Jan 2012)

I would love to see the tank with some brighter lighting to illuminate the overhang...  I am right aren't I ? There is an overhang ? (hopes he has not just said something stupid, lol)  I have to say I am very impressed though.


----------



## vygec (18 Jan 2012)

Thanks for the kind words guys, it means alot coming from you planted gurus 

To be honest, i started with the sole intention of using artificial plants.  It was only when i popped into the LFS and saw the the artificial stuff in person, i knew this wasnt for me.  
The tank was always a fish aquarium first, and then plants second.  However, i think slowly, i have spent more time on the plants 
Lighting is standard Juwel T8, which only gives me 1wpg, i have been dosing aquariumplantfoodUK's all in one  fertiliser every few days, along with easycarbo daily.  I hope to have my pressurised co2 setup in a few days.

Dolly Sprint:I have some christmas moss on the front growing on some rocks, which i will expand to the front when this grows in a bit more.
Antipofish: Its very difficult to take a picture of a tank which is curved, which is why i think the pictures have come out to give the effect like that.  otherwise, the lighting isnt great with it being T8, but i was hoping to get away without having to change over to T5 lighting.


----------



## Viv (18 Jan 2012)

Lovely looking tank 

Viv


----------



## minnnt (18 Jan 2012)

Looking great!  Very nice effect with the wood.


----------

